

Posterous shuts down in 6 days; Archive.org mirroring at 8.5TB - madmaze
http://tracker.archiveteam.org/posterous/#

======
zimpenfish
I've done my {small, belated} bit - installed and set Archive Warrior going at
the weekend.

~~~
madmaze
everything counts, looks like its at about 85% completion. though that is
misleading, as outstanding todos may find more unknown links.

